# On sacramento CL. Quest xs Velomobile carbon trike. Bizarre



## comet (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## Andrew Gorman (Apr 28, 2020)

Not bizarre at all!  With a fairing like that you are super clean aerodynamically and go really fast.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Apr 28, 2020)

Quest xs Velomobile full carbon trike - bicycles - by owner - bike...
					

The reduced price to 5000, because today One lady hit my Velomobile while it is parked in front of...



					sacramento.craigslist.org


----------



## 1motime (Apr 28, 2020)

That thing is great!  Lots of these full fairing "bikes" have 2 wheels.  The trike set up gives it a lot of stability.  Now the question is where to use safely.  Suicide on the streets!

It looks to be Westminster CA instead of Sacramento..  Southern California


----------

